# SUCHE: Projekt in Neuseeland



## Markus (22 März 2008)

hallo,

hat zufällig wer ein projekt in neuseeland zu vergeben?

zwischen oktober 08 und april 09?


werde irgendwann in der zeit jemanden dort besuchen, und warum nicht das nützliche mit dem angenehmen verbinden und noch ein bischen geld verdiehnen dort...

kontakt gerne per pn oder mail.


----------



## Oberchefe (22 März 2008)

Wüßte da evtl. eine Festanstellung als Instandhalter in einer Bierfabrik.


----------



## Markus (22 März 2008)

naja ich denke ich kann maximal 3 monate weg hier.
je nachdem wie ich hier organisiert bin auch 2x3 monate mit 1-2 monaten heimreise...

ein bissel urlaub will ich auch noch machen, also ich dachte eher an eine anlagen-ib oder sowas.

wo wäre das denn?


----------



## doublecee (24 März 2008)

ja wir werden in der zeit 2 "bier-maschinen" dorthin liefern. kannste ja mal anfragen ...info kann ich dir als PN geben


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2008)

doublecee schrieb:


> ja wir werden in der zeit 2 "bier-maschinen" dorthin liefern. kannste ja mal anfragen ...info kann ich dir als PN geben


 

Oooch - "bier-maschinen" - da komm ich mit


----------



## Markus (24 März 2008)

doublecee schrieb:


> ja wir werden in der zeit 2 "bier-maschinen" dorthin liefern. kannste ja mal anfragen ...info kann ich dir als PN geben


 
tu es - tu es - tu es


----------



## mariob (25 März 2008)

Hallo,
die Frage ist doch erstmal vielmehr, nach welchem Rezept die brauen....
Mario


----------

